

Toshiba expected to announce death of HD DVD tomorrow - hollywoodcole
http://www.engadget.com/2008/02/18/toshiba-expected-to-announce-death-of-hd-dvd-tomorrow-stop-sale/

======
jdueck
This will probably have a positive effect on PS3 sales. For me, HD-DVD vs.
Blu-Ray was my main reason for holding back thus far.

